# Thyroid question...



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

So just spoke with tucks neuro...

She strongly believes that pheno has suppressed his thyroid and that it'll bounce back once pheno is gone...

My question... With his thyroid being this low, has this contributed to his "aggression" "dominance" toward other dogs?
He is intolerant of other dogs, on the weekend he met a puppy.. Puppy did nothing but try to meet him calmly and he showed teeth and growled. I corrected instantly... But is his thyroid to blame?

Prior to all these meds... He loved puppies.

It just seems since pheno, and this thyroid issue... That he's so intolerant.
He growls at my mom. He growls at bowser... Doesn't do it to duke though.

I know it's said that if there's an imbalance in their body that things like this can happen... So I'm wondering.

Trust me. I correct each and every time. I do not let him get away with it... But it seems the behavior NEVER goes away.

He's a lab... Supposed to be happy and friendly!!!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I would believe its possible. Temperament change is a big indicator of thyroid issues do I would probably say it has to do with his thyroid.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my answer is yes. thyroid, the mighty tiny organ controls metabolism, so is involved in every system.

i also think pheno is one of those drugs that can affect behaviour.....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I know it can change just from experience seeing dogs before and after meds. 

If he's just giving warnings, I wouldn't correct him. If he's really not wanting to be bothered by other dogs he should be allowed to say so in "polite" dog speech. It may seem out of line to us, but to dogs it's just communication. Now, if he were going over the top attacking others or bullying then that would need to be handled. But you don't want to discourage communication of warnings because then he will skip that whole part and go straight to attack/bite. 

What meds is he on now?


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I let him show teeth once upon meeting... But he keeps going.
It I don't stop him, he starts snapping.
He has also pinned our new gsd to the ground... Bowser was screaming.

I let him tell others that he needs personal space, but it seems when the dogs don't understand.. He freaks.
I can't trust him with other dogs, and I'm sure he wouldn't be welcomed at a doggy day care.

Tuck is on 60 mgs of pheno and weaning down by 40 mgs every two weeks.
He's also on zoni... 323 mg. his neuro wants to lower that on e pheno is gone because apparently pheno makes the zoni go through his system much faster because pheno speeds up the liver.


----------

